# Blog in IFrame laden und Höhe automatisch anpassen?



## Chrith (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und hoffe das ihr mir mit meinem Problem weiter helfen könnt.

Ich habe für unsere Firma einen Blog erstellt (Google Blog), diesen in seinen Templates, auf den Content beschränkt und wollte die angezeigten Posts nun per IFrame in unsere bestehende Website (HTML) einbinden. Wird auch alles angezeigt, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich dem IFrame eine automatische Höhe zuweisen kann.

Feste Höhe geht nicht, da die Seite dann 2000px hoch wäre. Habe es schon mit versch. Methoden probiert, aber bin nun am Ende mit meinem Latein.
Hoffe es kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie das funktioniert! 

Viele Grüße,
Chrith


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

Hi und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 

Wie  stellst du dir denn die automatische Höhe konkret vor? 

Soll sie sich dem  Inhaltsumfang im iFrame angleichen?

Dann wäre hierfür Javascript erforderlich: http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/iframe_resize2/

Oder soll es vom Prinzip her eher in eine dieser Richtungen gehen?

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/basics.html
http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/bodyfix.html
http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/fixit.html
Diese Seitenlayouts basieren auf CSS, und lassen sich ohne weiteres mit einem iFrame bestücken. 

mfg Maik


----------



## Chrith (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Maik,
danke für die Begrüßung und die schnelle Antwort.

Die Höhe des Iframes soll sich dem Inhalt anpassen, da der IFrame selbst keine Scrollbalken enthalten soll.

Ich habe sozusagen folgenden Seitenaufbau:

<Text>
<IFrame>
<Text>

Da die Blogeinträge unterschiedlich lang sind und ich somit keine feste Höhe für den IFrame setzen kann, muss er sich da irgendwie anpassen, damit der Text der danach steht, auch noch wahrgenommen wird.
Ich schau mir mal das Javascipt genauer an, vll löst das ja schon mein Problem, obwohl ich kein Freund von JS bin.

Grüße,
Chrith


----------



## Chrith (12. Juni 2010)

Hm, also irgendwie klappt das mit dem JS nicht oder ich hab es falsch gemacht.
Kann mir vll jemand nochmal genau sagen, was ich machen muss?

Wichtig zu sagen wäre vll noch, dass der Blog extern ist und nicht auf unserem Server läuft.
Weiß nicht inwieweit das die JS Abfragen beeinflußt.

Grüße,
Chrith


----------



## Maik (12. Juni 2010)

Chrith hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig zu sagen wäre vll noch, dass der Blog extern ist und nicht auf unserem Server läuft.
> Weiß nicht inwieweit das die JS Abfragen beeinflußt.


Sehr, und zu deinem Nachteil, denn Javascript lässt sich  nicht  auf einem Dritt-/Fremdserver ausführen (Sicherheitsrichtlinie gleicher Herkunft).

Außerdem benötigen  die Seiten, die in dem iFrame geladen werden, dieses hier im <body>:


```
<body onload="parent.resize_me('content')">
```

*content* ist hier der Name des iFrames im Hauptdokument.

Mein Fazit fällt bei diesen örtlichen (Server-) Gegebenheiten  leider kurz und knapp aus: "_Mission Impossible_".

mfg Maik


----------



## Chrith (12. Juni 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Mein Fazit fällt bei diesen örtlichen (Server-) Gegebenheiten  leider kurz und knapp aus: "_Mission Impossible_".



Sag doch sowas nicht 

Also den Body Tag bekomme ich in den Blog rein. Es ist zwar ein Blogger.com Blog und entsprechend da gehostet, aber ich kann ja das html Template bearbeiten.

Wenn ich dann den Blog via Iframe in unsere Seite eingebunden habe, müsste also das JS dieses Body Tag auslesen. Und das geht nicht 

Und ich war so froh, dass ich um die Arbeit einen lokalen Blog zu installieren, rund rum komme...


----------

